# splitting wood



## yeggous (Aug 15, 2016)

I figure this is as good a place as any to seek some sagely advice. Today and tomorrow I am having 12 trees taken down. Of those about half are Norway maple. For those unaware, it's an illegal invasive species that seems to have conquered my yard. Tonight I went out to start splitting the wood. The oak and locust trees split easy. Made me feel like a man. Unfortunately the maple seems impervious. I probably took twenty swings at the first log and the maul just bounced off. How have you guys done with splitting maple?

I'm trying to avoid buying an electric log splitter that I'll only use every few years. I also appreciated the exercise that I so desperately need. Tomorrow I'm going to pick up a cone wedge, but I don't have high expectations. If I just put this stuff aside, is it going to be any better next year?


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2016)

Use a splitting wedge.  May need a couple because of the way it splits apart.  Tap it in a little then have at it.  It will be a bunch of work though.  Make sure that the cut is short.  Too long and it splits harder.  Where ever there is a branch good luck!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 15, 2016)

don't know much about types of trees but love splitting wood.  some wood i found to be very tough to split, wait a year for it to dry and it split fine so maybe too green?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2016)

Split what you can and put the rest aside. Pick a day and rent a hydraulic splitter to split the tough stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 16, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> don't know much about types of trees but love splitting wood.  some wood i found to be very tough to split, wait a year for it to dry and it split fine so maybe too green?



This. I usually wait 2 years for the trees to dry out, otherwise it won't burn that well even if you split it. 

I love splitting as well, I have a log splitter I do use though when I am trying to cut up a lot, like a half a cord in a few hours, I believe it's rated for 20 tones and gets the job done fine. You could also trying using a maul (might be the cone wedge you're referring to) personally I've found constantly swinging a sledgehammer to tire me out much quicker though.


----------



## Tin (Aug 16, 2016)

If you are focused on "overnighters" I wouldn't spend a ton of time cutting them up. It burns very hot and is good for heating up the home quickly but it goes too quick to stuff a stove with overnight. You will wake up cold.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'm trying to avoid buying an electric log splitter that I'll only use every few years. I also appreciated the exercise that I so desperately need. Tomorrow I'm going to pick up a cone wedge, but I don't have high expectations. If I just put this stuff aside, is it going to be any better next year?



Rent one it is pretty economical.

Putting the wood aside to season for a year is also recommended, tough to split green logs and they don't burn well with too much moisture.


----------



## mishka (Aug 16, 2016)

you have some fine wood for ski making btw


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 17, 2016)

Option 1:
Stack it in rounds a cover until next summer to let a little moisture out get out and the grains to separate a little.

Option 2: Wait for a morning this winter when the temp is below -10F. The frozen water in the wood will make it brittle and it should split easier. I've split some very stubborn yellow birch this way.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 18, 2016)

I managed to manually split some of the evil maple. Took me 20 minutes per log repeatedly bashing the wedges until they bounced out. Was a total pain in the ass.

Found an option 3. Nearby guy renting out a 20 ton splitter. $75 for the weekend. This is sounding attractive.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Aug 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I managed to manually split some of the evil maple. Took me 20 minutes per log repeatedly bashing the wedges until they bounced out. Was a total pain in the ass.
> 
> Found an option 3. Nearby guy renting out a 20 ton splitter. $75 for the weekend. This is sounding attractive.
> 
> ...




See what else you could split with it and post the videos. I would start with a small outboard motor.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> See what else you could split with it and post the videos. I would start with a small outboard motor.


----------



## Tin (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't lecture me about being a lumberjack...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Don't lecture me about being a lumberjack...


A true Lumbersexual


----------



## yeggous (Aug 20, 2016)

I found a workable solution. Start with a hatchet as a wedge and then switch to regular splitting wedges after you open a good crack. Hitting the hatchet with a sledge hammer quickly destroys the hatchet handle, but you can still use the hatchet head as a sharp wedge.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I managed to manually split some of the evil maple. Took me 20 minutes per log repeatedly bashing the wedges until they bounced out. Was a total pain in the ass.
> 
> Found an option 3. Nearby guy renting out a 20 ton splitter. $75 for the weekend. This is sounding attractive.
> 
> ...



Best option.  We rented off Craigslist last fall - $75 he hauled it to backyard and picked it up. Not sure how much we cranked through Ina day but at least a cord. Could have done more if we had the time or wood. Makes 20 mins a log laughable lol. I learned to split wood young, believe it or not. Big family of 80% girls -
one of us had to help outside lol. Best core ezcercise ever. Have been splitting a small pile since spring.  Use a wedge when I need to. Maybe  only 1/3 cord chopped so far, been so busy. More to do. But no tree cut this spring - we live in woods and need to cut a tree or two every year - won't be dry enough for this winter. Probably have to buy for this winter.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 21, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Best option.  We rented off Craigslist last fall - $75 he hauled it to backyard and picked it up. Not sure how much we cranked through Ina day but at least a cord. Could have done more if we had the time or wood. Makes 20 mins a log laughable lol. I learned to split wood young, believe it or not. Big family of 80% girls -
> one of us had to help outside lol. Best core ezcercise ever. Have been splitting a small pile since spring.  Use a wedge when I need to. Maybe  only 1/3 cord chopped so far, been so busy. More to do. But no tree cut this spring - we live in woods and need to cut a tree or two every year - won't be dry enough for this winter. Probably have to buy for this winter.



Hydraulic splitter worked like a champ for 5 hours. After a water break it started gushing hydraulic fluid when I restarted it. Apparently it blew an O ring so I was out of commission today. Owner is super cool and told me to keep it another week.

I'm thinking about hiring someone to haul, split, and stack it for me. I'm committed the new two weekends so it seems preferable. If I post such a gig on Craigslist for $20/hour do you think I'll get interest?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Hydraulic splitter worked like a champ for 5 hours. After a water break it started gushing hydraulic fluid when I restarted it. Apparently it blew an O ring so I was out of commission today. Owner is super cool and told me to keep it another week.
> 
> I'm thinking about hiring someone to haul, split, and stack it for me. I'm committed the new two weekends so it seems preferable. If I post such a gig on Craigslist for $20/hour do you think I'll get interest?
> 
> ...



One would think but in this day and age its hard to find anyone who wants to work that hard


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Aug 22, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> One would think but in this day and age its hard to find anyone who wants to work that hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I got an overwhelming response from Craigslist. And I broke the hydraulic splitter. Oops.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds like someone previously had really beaten it down...
You're a good employer yeggous....$20/hr, not a problem8).   If anyone puts together some jaws made of wood = not a problem with chainsaw + chainsaw_skills.
By Hand:  Yeah..to find a sharp wedge is the issue.  Get it started in a piece of maple and then pound it through with sledge-hammer or a sharp wood-splitting maul works well.

http://www.warwoodtool.com/Products/Mauls/


----------



## yeggous (Aug 23, 2016)

bigbog said:


> O-ring = not easy to replace?  Sounds like someone previously had really beaten it down...
> You're a good employer yeggous....I'd split your woodpile for $20/hr, not a problem8).



The splitter's owner picked up a new O-ring but it didn't properly seal. I'm not sure what went wrong, but he's looking for a whole new assembly for the hydraulic switch.

Minimum wage is about to go to $11 / hour in a few months. Given the amount of work involved, I think $20 / hour is totally fair. Hauling, splitting, and stacking wood all day deserves more than standing beside a cash register in an air conditioned store. Plus I want to make sure that I'm paying enough to get someone to actually care to do the job right.

I work for an employer who compensates and treats the employees well. I can see the difference in the commitment of the workforce here vs in my previous company. I want to foster that same environment.


----------



## freeski (Aug 28, 2016)

Don't use anything but a wedge to hit with a maul. Axes are not hardened metal and they can splinter and ... If you're having a hard time splitting the maple wait for a day well below freezing. If no knots it will split like butter. I split about a cord and half every year by hand (an old hickory handled maul). Yep, about as manly as it comes. Old saying, wood heats you three times: when you cut it, when you split it and when you burn it. The ability to take a standing tree and convert it to a well burning fire is sadly becoming a lost art.


----------

